# What is your Myers Briggs personality type?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

You can take the test here. http://http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/jtypes2.asp

This will determine your personality type. What are you?


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

BAMF


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

INTJ
Introvert(78%) iNtuitive(12%) Thinking(25%) Judging(33%)
You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (78%)
You have slight preference of Intuition over Sensing (12%)
You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (25%)
You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (33%)


In the past I've gotten ISTJ.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

INTJ
Introvert(89%) iNtuitive(50%) Thinking(25%) Judging(1%)
You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (89%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (50%)
You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (25%)
You have marginal or no preference of Judging over Perceiving (1%)

I'm primarily INFJ. Secondary INFP. Guess third-idary INTJ


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Surprising

INTJ
Introvert(89%) iNtuitive(62%) Thinking(38%) Judging(1%)

I used to test INTP always, recently tested INFP and now INTJ 

Some of the questions here were a bit odd though and I could have picked either.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

INTJ or INTP


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I am consistently an INTP.


----------



## wxfdswxc2 (Mar 27, 2015)

I got ENFP.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

INTJ, but messed up the vote :/


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Infp


----------



## kurtcobain (Nov 10, 2012)

INFP  I love it!


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_INFP, like always._


----------



## tidbit (May 13, 2015)

INTP
Some of those questions were worded kind of weird, maybe it's just me.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

ENFP

But I can't be arsed to take another one of these tests so no %s.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Of all the Myers Briggs tests I've taken over the years (including this test, taken just now), my results have remained consistent: INTJ.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

ISFJ
Introvert(78%) Sensing(12%) Feeling(44%) Judging(44%)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Mostly get INFP. It's usually close between introverted/extroverted and thinking/feeling though.

Some related things are creepily on point, but I think it's a bit of an educated zodiac really.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

INTJ, always, I never get anything else.

*You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (89%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (25%)
You have slight preference of Thinking over Feeling (12%)
You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (44%)*


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

tidbit said:


> INTP
> Some of those questions were worded kind of weird, maybe it's just me.


I know right, annoyed me so much I stopped the test.


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

No multiple choice for us with multiple personalities? I'm an INFJ/INTJ. Today, according to _this_ test, I'm an INFJ!


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Introvert(89%) Intuitive(12%) Thinking(1%) Perceiving(11%)

You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (89%)
You have slight preference of Intuition over Sensing (12%)
You have marginal or no preference of Thinking over Feeling (1%)
You have slight preference of Perceiving over Judging (11%) 

I've gotten a different result when I took this test long ago, but I had a hard time understanding some of the questions, oh well.


----------



## FrayedEndsofSanity (May 11, 2015)

INFP all my life


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

INTP.



xxDark Horse said:


> You can take the test here. http://http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/jtypes2.asp
> 
> *This will determine your personality type*. What are you?


Incorrect.


----------



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)

ISTP


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I get ISTJ when I do this text. We are Turbulent Sentinels.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

ISFP


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

INFJ.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

INFJ, i always get it every time i try.


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

ISTP
Introvert(78%) Sensing(1%) Thinking(25%) Perceiving(11%)
You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (78%)
You have marginal or no preference of Sensing over Intuition (1%)
You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (25%)
You have slight preference of Perceiving over Judging (11%)


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

I always get ISTJ on these tests, including this one. Which is what describes me the best.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

INTP
You have _strong_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (100%)
You have _distinct_ preference of Intuition over Sensing (62%)
You have _distinct_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (62%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Perceiving over Judging (33%)

100% introvert yay


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Supposedly INFP should be about 4%, INTP 3% and INTJ 1-2% if this was a microcosm of society anyway. It's weird how those types are overrepresented online.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm an INFJ to the core. In my next life, I'd probably like to be an ENFP. I wish it worked that way...


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

ISFP


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm an INFJ.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

I test as ENFP or INFP depending on my mood or maybe the alignment of the planets or something I don't know. I think I'm kind of in between introvert and extrovert.


----------



## Strawbs (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm an INFJ


----------



## zomb (May 4, 2014)

100% introvert.

Intj


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

I recently got infp sounds a lot like me


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I consistently test as INTJ yet I've had skepticism over this result a few times due to the fact that this is the rarest type for women. Statistically I could be wrong even though the cognitive functions describe me well.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I got INFJ two years ago, INTJ a few months ago and I get ISTJ now.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

INTJ, as I already knew.


----------



## parkinskin (May 23, 2015)

INTJ
Introvert(22%) iNtuitive(88%) Thinking(50%) Judging(33%)


You have _slight_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (22%)
You have _strong_ preference of Intuition over Sensing (88%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (50%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (33%)


----------



## StaceyLaine14 (Apr 11, 2015)

Used to test INTJ. College has transformed me into an INFJ. Interesting.


----------



## StaceyLaine14 (Apr 11, 2015)

INFJ
Introvert(78%) iNtuitive(38%) Feeling(25%) Judging(44%)
You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (78%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (38%)
You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (25%)
You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (44%)


----------



## axisfawn (Mar 4, 2015)

INTJ:
strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (89%)
distinct preference of Intuition over Sensing (62%)
distinct preference of Thinking over Feeling (62%)
strong preference of Judging over Perceiving (83%)

So happy to be joined by so many of my fellow INTJs here c: To put it in perspective, an estimated 3% of the population have personality type INTJ, yet the posters in this (admittedly limited) thread exceed the expected percentage nearly ten-fold. I suspect correlations of introversion and thinking that relate SA to INTJ. Unfortunately, posters here tend to be male, so the sample size might be decreased too much if I excluded them to see if we also have a disproportionate number of female INTJs, which are a rarity, being estimated at less than 1 percent of the general population.

Here's a chart so you can see how much your personality type has in common with the public: http://www.capt.org/mbti-assessment/estimated-frequencies.htm


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

First test, about 2 years ago or something, said INFJ, then another one I took recently said INFP. So I took a INFJ or INFP test, and I got INFP 52%/INFJ 48%, so I guess it's pretty safe to say I'm a hybrid personality.


----------



## Wylini (Mar 23, 2015)

INTP
Introvert(89%) iNtuitive(62%) Thinking(12%) Perceiving(33%)
You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (89%)
You have distinct preference of Intuition over Sensing (62%)
You have slight preference of Thinking over Feeling (12%)
You have moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging (33%)


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

INTJ. 
Introvert(67%) iNtuitive(25%) Thinking(25%) Judging(1%)

Hmm i guess that sounds about right. I did another, more complicated, version of the test a while ago and got ISTJ which i thought was a bit weird. INTJ sounds more like me i think.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

axisfawn said:


> INTJ:
> strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (89%)
> distinct preference of Intuition over Sensing (62%)
> distinct preference of Thinking over Feeling (62%)
> ...


Typing while mentally ill can also be challenging, as most people don't feel like their real selves. I sometimes question my validity as an INTJ because I don't remember my results before I was depressed, although I highly suspect INTJ. When retaking these tests, I try my best to remember the person I was before I was plagued with all these mental illnesses; I still end up with the same result though. Tests are also inaccurate because a lot of them focus more on the stereotypes than cognitive functions.

However, I would also suspect the results on here to show an INTJ percentage higher than 3%. Statistically, we are more prone to developing mental illnesses.


----------



## ocean man (May 27, 2015)

oh god i have been so obsessed with this for the past few months! it's like the first thing that shows up in my web address bar. i keep on taking different quizzes because my results keep changing, it's so frustrating  let's see on this one i got... ISTP! well that's one of the first results i got and i really agreed with it. so i guess that one


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

I almost always get INTP on these tests. I got INFP once or twice.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

I liked this thread because it had a poll too.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

INFJ.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

lol this is a bit accurate.


----------



## SmokeyWillow (Jun 18, 2014)

INFP. Seems like that's the second largest group here lol... Actually, I'm always at a 50-ish percent split between Feeling and thinking, so most of the time it's INFP, but sometimes it's INTP, but mostly INFP.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

INTP or INFP, depending on the test


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I've never met Michael Myers (I thought he was made up) and haven't even seen a Briggs & Stratton product for ages.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

For some reason I lied on this poll. Maybe I once tested as INTJ though. INTP.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Red October said:


> INTP or INFP, depending on the test


Same although more rarely I also get other types as well but usually one of those. I think I got INTJ once and lol I know that's wrong. I definitely don't fit that one or the J function.


----------



## gogetta8 (Sep 11, 2016)

INTJ
Introvert(88%) iNtuitive(53%) Thinking(34%) Judging(56%)
You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (88%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (53%)
You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (34%)
You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (56%)


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

On this test I got ISFJ but I'm usually INFJ. The sensing is only a slight preference over intuition anyway it said, so I'm just going to vote INFJ. I also always struggle between judging and perceiving on other tests, it's usually a close call.


----------



## nameless3903787489796 (Sep 6, 2013)

INFP in mbti, and EII-Ne subtype in socionics


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm always INFP.

Though when I take the test, my percentages are always low. As if I could change into an extrovert, or from feeling into thinking. But I guess I won't be changing how I choose to see the world.

Lots of INFP people here







That's kind of cool. Love you guys <3 lol wut

Introvert(38%) Intuitive(19%) 
Feeling (9%) Perceiving(31%)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

INTP

Introvert(12%) iNtuitive(9%) Thinking(9%) Perceiving(25%)

I struggled to really answer many of those questions. It's not a great test.

Usually on other tests I have higher percentages but introverted/extroverted and feeling/thinking are always close. I get INFP a lot as a result.

This description fits fairly well

http://www.humanmetrics.com/personality/intp

in particular this:



> A major concern for INTPs is the haunting sense of impending failure. They spend considerable time second-guessing themselves. The open-endedness (from Perceiving) conjoined with the need for competence (NT) is expressed in a sense that one's conclusion may well be met by an equally plausible alternative solution, and that, after all, one may very well have overlooked some critical bit of data. An INTP arguing a point may very well be trying to convince himself as much as his opposition. In this way INTPs are markedly different from INTJs, who are much more confident in their competence and willing to act on their convictions.


but it also looks like they've placed bits from 'stereotypical INFP traits' in there too (e.g: the third paragraph,) which is weird... And that site's INFP description is not great (and mostly quotes from books.)


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Just took the test from this thread and got INTJ, first time to get that result; but it's been a long time since i've done one of these tests

In the past i've usually been IN (F/T) P
I -strong
N-strong
F or T-marginal
P-moderate

but apparently now I'm:
Introvert(41%) iNtuitive(31%) Thinking(3%) Judging(22%)

so moderate shifts away from introvert, intuitive, and perceiving; while feeling/thinking is about the same


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

today: Introvert(53%) iNtuitive(22%) Feeling(6%) Judging(25%)

I got INTJ in this test before too but I think INFJ fits me more.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

sometimes i get isfp, intp, istp..... whatever.... its BS


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

ISFP

Introvert(100%) Sensing(22%) Feeling(9%) Perceiving(25%)


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

INFP

Introvert - 100%
Intuitive - 78%
Feeling - 79%
Perceiving - 60%


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I totally wanted to make a thread about this..because I've long moved away from believing that most of problems revolve around social anxiety. I'm actually using the MBTI to learn a bit more about myself.

But yeah,I'm an INFJ.It fits me well.It's the rarest personality based on the test- 1% of the world population to be exact.Hitler and Osama bin Laden are also labeled as INFJs....but so are people like Nelson Mandela,Martin Luther King,and Gandhi.....


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

ISTJ. Introvert(100%) obServant(52%) Thinking(71%) Judging(74%) Though I took it several years ago and got ISFJ. I guess my Nature has shifted. Funny how I always get 100% Introverted though.


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

_Opens thread expecting the majority to be Intuitive Introverts_

Was not disappointed.


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Introvert(59%), iNtuitive(3%), Feeling(12%), Judging(1%).

Many of the question I am clueless about what it's asking.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

If i subtract my SA i get enfp, but if i keep my SA i get a bunch of rare introverted ones.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

ENTJ on the first result.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Your Type is *INTJ

*Introvert(91%) 
iNtuitive(25%) 
Thinking(12%) 
Judging(28%)

I have the same personality as Gandalf the Grey 
:banana


----------



## FlowerLover (Jul 21, 2016)

infj here


----------



## lexxilsd (Nov 29, 2016)

INTP here ~ nerd and proud of it

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm an ISTP.
There are way less than I expected


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

:O

Introvert(16%) iNtuitive(66%) *Feeling(6%)* Perceiving(9%)
You have slight preference of Introversion over Extraversion (16%)
You have distinct preference of Intuition over Sensing (66%)
You have slight preference of Feeling over Thinking (6%)
You have slight preference of Perceiving over Judging (9%)

****, I just dinged over into my original (soft and unarmoured) form from INTP. Also, movement towards extroversion. Could be that specific test though, I guess


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

About 80% of SAS member are introverted intuitives.


In a normal population for the USA it is 17% max. 


So, gotta ask. Is social anxiety a byproduct of INxx typology?


Or are we socially anxious because we're a minority?

Thoughts?


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

VanDamMan said:


> About 80% of SAS member are introverted intuitives.
> 
> In a normal population for the USA it is 17% max.
> 
> ...


I find this pattern interesting. I think INXX may be more prone to SA since the intuitive type generally thinks about stuff more in depth, and people with SA usually over-analyze social situations and etc. The introversion then leads to less social encounters, that could have helped us see there's no big deal about socializing-especially earlier in life. That's my theory on it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

VanDamMan said:


> About 80% of SAS member are introverted intuitives.
> 
> In a normal population for the USA it is 17% max.
> 
> ...


Depending on the test and the questions, results can be impacted by SA. E.g on the test posted in the OP:

17. You spend your leisure time actively socializing with a group of people, attending parties, shopping, etc.

^ if you don't do this is that because you prefer not to? Or because you have no choice due to SA or other circumstances? I doubt the majority of this forum are genuinely introverted even though they have SA.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

VanDamMan said:


> About 80% of SAS member are introverted intuitives.
> 
> In a normal population for the USA it is 17% max.
> 
> ...





Persephone The Dread said:


> Depending on the test and the questions, results can be impacted by SA. E.g on the test posted in the OP:
> 
> 17. You spend your leisure time actively socializing with a group of people, attending parties, shopping, etc.
> 
> ^ if you don't do this is that because you prefer not to? Or because you have no choice due to SA or other circumstances? I doubt the majority of this forum are genuinely introverted even though they have SA.


Yup, I would guess this probably covers it. A test for introversion is going to pick up SA, because it doesn't ask for the motives for the behaviour or preference, a lot of the time.

Introversion is a funny idea though, and I don't particularly buy into it as a very accurate classification anyway (though maybe I haven't spent enough time thinking about it). I have never really bought into the whole "energy" thing


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

*sigh*

INTP
Introvert(84%) iNtuitive(25%) Thinking(62%) Perceiving(34%)


----------



## ThatGuy11200 (Sep 3, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Depending on the test and the questions, results can be impacted by SA. E.g on the test posted in the OP:
> 
> 17. You spend your leisure time actively socializing with a group of people, attending parties, shopping, etc.
> 
> ^ if you don't do this is that because you prefer not to? Or because you have no choice due to SA or other circumstances? I doubt the majority of this forum are genuinely introverted even though they have SA.


I fully agree with that. 10 years ago I would never have gone out to socialise because of how severe my SA was. These days, I like going out and I miss socialising when I'm not.

I've always been sceptical of the Myers Briggs test. Especially once I found out that Carl Jung (whose archetypes this test was based on) said that people couldn't be neatly categorised into such groups.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Depending on the test and the questions, results can be impacted by SA. E.g on the test posted in the OP:
> 
> 17. You spend your leisure time actively socializing with a group of people, attending parties, shopping, etc.
> 
> ^ if you don't do this is that because you prefer not to? Or because you have no choice due to SA or other circumstances? I doubt the majority of this forum are genuinely introverted even though they have SA.


How do you explain the intuitive piece.

Normal population could have up to 43% IS_ _. Here it is about 19%.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

VanDamMan said:


> How do you explain the intuitive piece.
> 
> Normal population could have up to 43% IS_ _. Here it is about 19%.


The test in the OP seemed very poorly designed. The mbti generally is considered fairly poor as personality tests go, and has received a lot of criticism for its inaccuracy, but it's still fun I guess.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> The test in the OP seemed very poorly designed. The mbti generally is considered fairly poor as personality tests go, and has received a lot of criticism for its inaccuracy, but it's still fun I guess.


While I agree. The original test was much much longer. So the margin of error is greater.

I've seen the IN _ _ temperament over-represented in SAS way before this thread was ever created.

I think something more is at play. But I'll leave it out for everyone else to give their opinion.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

INFP for many years now. Describes me to a T. I am very idealistic.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> Yup, I would guess this probably covers it. A test for introversion is going to pick up SA, because it doesn't ask for the motives for the behaviour or preference, a lot of the time.
> 
> Introversion is a funny idea though, and I don't particularly buy into it as a very accurate classification anyway (though maybe I haven't spent enough time thinking about it). I have never really bought into the whole "energy" thing


I have a lot of difficulty doing tests, not only because the difference between what I do and what I want to do is so vast, but also because my gender identity messes things up. I answer personality tests based on what I would do if I didn't feel anxious. But would I really do those things, or do I just like the idea of doing those things?

I've always been very skeptical about the extroversion/introversion dichotomy. Not just because anxiety muddies the results, but because the whole 'energy' thing seems barely a hair more rational than animal magnetism.

I think it's easier to explain the difference as a difference of interest. If you don't find people particularly interesting, and you'd rather be solving math equations or fixing your vintage biplane, having to deal with people is going to be boring and tedious, and boring and tedious activities tend to be very draining.

I find people interesting, like puzzles, so I enjoy having in-depth conversations with them. I will talk for hours (and hours ... just ask my friend, lol). So while socializing makes me incredibly anxious, if I didn't feel that anxiety, I would do a lot of it (I think) simply because I find people very interesting. By contrast, I find watching sports to be very boring and tedious, so having to sit in front of the tv with my dad and brothers watching basketball or baseball is very draining.

Considering how many different activities there are to choose from, and the natural variation in people's interest, it's logical to assume that a certain number of those people won't have any interests that involve interacting with other people. So they'll find those interactions inconvenient and annoying, the same way I find having to do my taxes inconvenient and annoying.

So it's not really a personality 'type', so much as a general way to say whether or not your natural interests include other people. And since most people have multiple interests, and may have some that involve other people and some that don't, you end up with 'partial' extroverts, etc.

But having said that, ENFP does actually describe me pretty well.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

I keep getting different one's. Like Jeanny, I usually get INFJ or INTJ.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

truant said:


> I have a lot of difficulty doing tests, not only because the difference between what I do and what I want to do is so vast, but also because my gender identity messes things up. I answer personality tests based on what I would do if I didn't feel anxious. But would I really do those things, or do I just like the idea of doing those things?


Heh, quite. Personally I know I impart a whole lot of bias into these kinds of things, I end up thinking things like "is this how I actually am, or how I would want to be?" and "I am pretty sure I secretly want this result to come out as more extroverted, and I know what this question is getting at, so should I answer what I would have before I had this thought, or after? Can I even answer what I would have before I had this thought, as surely having had it at all will introduce a bias? Should I go a little bit more introverted to make up for it, but what is a little bit?". *picks semi randomly "stfu stupid brain".



truant said:


> I've always been very skeptical about the extroversion/introversion dichotomy. Not just because anxiety muddies the results, but because the whole 'energy' thing seems barely a hair more rational than animal magnetism.


Indeed. "Energy", is never good 



truant said:


> I think it's easier to explain the difference as a difference of interest. If you don't find people particularly interesting, and you'd rather be solving math equations or fixing your vintage biplane, having to deal with people is going to be boring and tedious, and boring and tedious activities tend to be very draining.


This makes more sense, though how you knew about my vintage byplane obsession is a little disturbing . Though anxiety or depression certainly would tend to make people seem less interesting and would make the sufferer desire to interact less. Those aren't any less valid reasons for an individual not wanting to socialise, and it almost feels like there is supposed to be some kind of "pure, untainted" version of the individual that is the true introvert or extrovert or something, but you can't just strip away experience (because that's what makes minds), and what you want, or like, even if it's born from anxiety, is still a preference so it still counts right?. Would it be a reasonable argument to say "an anxious person overall doesn't _want_ to socialise, all things considered, because they don't socialise". They might say they do, or think they do, but, ultimately they don't want to because they don't do it. Their subconscious should get a say, and its saying "nope", to the point where their behaviour clearly suggests they don't want to do it.

Ugh, I don't know, its probably not a subject worthy of this much consideration, perhaps 



truant said:


> I find people interesting, like puzzles, so I enjoy having in-depth conversations with them. I will talk for hours (and hours ... just ask my friend, lol). So while socializing makes me incredibly anxious, if I didn't feel that anxiety, I would do a lot of it (I think) simply because I find people very interesting. By contrast, I find watching sports to be very boring and tedious, so having to sit in front of the tv with my dad and brothers watching basketball or baseball is very draining.
> 
> Considering how many different activities there are to choose from, and the natural variation in people's interest, it's logical to assume that a certain number of those people won't have any interests that involve interacting with other people. So they'll find those interactions inconvenient and annoying, the same way I find having to do my taxes inconvenient and annoying.
> 
> ...


Yeh, I mean this is the thing, I don't personally find people that interesting, but I definitely do feel happier after socialising, and during socialising, I just also slightly hate it (partly because of anxiety, but also because of what a lot of people are like. If there were more of "my kind of people" around me, I would like socialising a lot I think). At school I would have definitely qualified as an extrovert, I had masses of friends etc, was outgoing, a show off, bit of a git, etc. I was certainly an introvert for the last 10 - 15 years though, and now it's pushing back a bit in the other direction. A partial extrovert is probably about as close as I can get .

Out of interest, I just did the 16 personalities one:

INTP

I=85%
N=79%
T=54%
P=77%

Then I did the one at http://www.truity.com/personality-test (I haven't done this one before so perhaps I was more honest )

YOU MAY BE AN EXTRAVERT OR AN INTROVERT
YOU ARE AN INTUITIVE
YOU MAY BE A FEELER OR A THINKER
YOU ARE A PERCEIVER

Possible types:
ENFP (seems unlikely)
ENTP (quite likely)
INFP (hmm, dunno)
INTP (quite likely)

Psych Central: http://www3.psychcentral.com/quizzes/personality/index.php

I: 37 (I think there were opposite questions that cancelled each other out lol)
N: 53
T: 58
P: 54

So here now I reckon I am accidentally biasing to make it near to the middle :lol.

I give up


----------



## Seffora (Apr 12, 2013)

INFP, here. I am very in touch with my emotions, sometimes for the worst.:blush


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

Esfj ^-^


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> Heh, quite. Personally I know I impart a whole lot of bias into these kinds of things, I end up thinking things like "is this how I actually am, or how I would want to be?" and "I am pretty sure I secretly want this result to come out as more extroverted, and I know what this question is getting at, so should I answer what I would have before I had this thought, or after? Can I even answer what I would have before I had this thought, as surely having had it at all will introduce a bias? Should I go a little bit more introverted to make up for it, but what is a little bit?". *picks semi randomly "stfu stupid brain".


Spoken like a true neurotic. :b But yeah, I do the same thing. It's really hard to be objective about yourself.



splendidbob said:


> This makes more sense, though how you knew about my vintage byplane obsession is a little disturbing .


You have vintage biplane aficionado written all over you. I'm surprised you don't wear an aviator cap and goggles.



splendidbob said:


> Though anxiety or depression certainly would tend to make people seem less interesting and would make the sufferer desire to interact less. Those aren't any less valid reasons for an individual not wanting to socialise, and it almost feels like there is supposed to be some kind of "pure, untainted" version of the individual that is the true introvert or extrovert or something, but you can't just strip away experience (because that's what makes minds), and what you want, or like, even if it's born from anxiety, is still a preference so it still counts right?. Would it be a reasonable argument to say "an anxious person overall doesn't _want_ to socialise, all things considered, because they don't socialise". They might say they do, or think they do, but, ultimately they don't want to because they don't do it. Their subconscious should get a say, and its saying "nope", to the point where their behaviour clearly suggests they don't want to do it.
> 
> Ugh, I don't know, its probably not a subject worthy of this much consideration, perhaps


Yeah, everything is so complicated when you really start looking at it. It shows just how arbitrary the terms are. Introvert/extrovert are so vague they're all but useless.

But reducing it to a label to describe behavior doesn't work, either, imo. Would you argue that a person who doesn't want to steal because he's afraid he'll be caught should be thought of the same way as a person who has no interest in stealing? "If you really wanted to steal, you would have stolen it, but you didn't, so you didn't want to." You're reduced to saying that all a person is is whatever their current behavior is. Which I suppose you could argue, but it seems to me like you're losing an essential layer of depth in that case. They're not the same kind of person; one is trustworthy, but the other isn't. And there should be some way to make that distinction. I feel like it's my fear that prevents me from talking to people, not a disinclination to talk to them. But some people may be both disinclined and afraid.

And, ofc, to make it more complicated, I think how you think about it makes a difference. One person may want to socialize, be afraid to socialize, and reject/disown their fear as something foreign they want to get rid of (me, for example), but another person may want to socialize, be afraid to socialize, but own their fear as something inherent they don't feel any need to get rid of. Those people might be fine identifying as introverts. Then you may have people who have no interest in socializing, who are not afraid to socialize (but choose not to), and who feel no need to change how they feel (which might be as close as you can get to a 'true introvert'). Then you may have people who have no interest in socializing, who may or may not be afraid of socializing, but who feel obligated to want to socialize because socialization is considered 'normal' and they want to be considered normal. In that case, they're rejecting their disinclination itself and wishing they had the same urges as other people have. So the class "introverts" is quite a grab bag of diverse individuals.

And that, my splendid friend, is how you put too much consideration into something. :grin2:



splendidbob said:


> Yeh, I mean this is the thing, I don't personally find people that interesting, but I definitely do feel happier after socialising, and during socialising, I just also slightly hate it (partly because of anxiety, but also because of what a lot of people are like. If there were more of "my kind of people" around me, I would like socialising a lot I think). At school I would have definitely qualified as an extrovert, I had masses of friends etc, was outgoing, a show off, bit of a git, etc. I was certainly an introvert for the last 10 - 15 years though, and now it's pushing back a bit in the other direction. A partial extrovert is probably about as close as I can get .


And then you had to go and make it even more complicated. :laugh:

People often don't know what they really want, what they really enjoy, or what an experience is really going to be like until they have it (eg. acting out a sexual fantasy). You can enjoy something without realizing it; eg. someone who enjoys making other people feel bad but considers themselves a 'nice' person. They have no idea that they're deriving pleasure from malice. Or people who enjoy feeling miserable, etc. Which makes all these self-assessments pretty dubious.

What if you think of yourself as an introvert, but actually enjoy the company of other people and unconsciously seek it out and don't realize it? Or you think of yourself as an extrovert, but actually don't enjoy yourself when you're out socializing, and unconsciously avoid it? Are those people introverts or extroverts?



splendidbob said:


> Out of interest, I just did the 16 personalities one:
> 
> INTP
> 
> ...


You simply defy classification, Bobbert.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

ESFJ - Extravert 47%, Sensing 6%, Feeling 3%, Judging 6% but a different one I did the other day I was ISPF


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

A well-rounded/balanced person would be an XXXX.


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

INTJ
Introvert(69%) iNtuitive(53%) Thinking(19%) Judging(31%)

"Personal relationships, particularly romantic ones, can be the INTJ's Achilles heel. While they are capable of caring deeply for others (usually a select few), and are willing to spend a great deal of time and effort on a relationship, the knowledge and self-confidence that make them so successful in other areas can suddenly abandon or mislead them in interpersonal situations.

This happens in part because many INTJs do not readily grasp the social rituals; for instance, they tend to have little patience and less understanding of such things as small talk and flirtation (which most types consider half the fun of a relationship). To complicate matters, INTJs are usually extremely private people, and can often be naturally impassive as well, which makes them easy to misread and misunderstand. Perhaps the most fundamental problem, however, is that INTJs really want people to make sense.  This sometimes results in a peculiar naivete', paralleling that of many Fs -- only instead of expecting inexhaustible affection and empathy from a romantic relationship, the INTJ will expect inexhaustible reasonability and directness."


While that describes me quite well in many ways, I've received INFJ in multiple before this, and I do recognize myself in both types.

You have slight preference of Thinking over Feeling (19%)

And this would hint me to be on the edge to both, which to me does not come as a surprise.
I tend to use both ways of decisionmaking, depending on the situation..


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

truant said:


> Spoken like a true neurotic. :b But yeah, I do the same thing. It's really hard to be objective about yourself.


Oh _that's_ what that is .



truant said:


> You have vintage biplane aficionado written all over you. I'm surprised you don't wear an aviator cap and goggles.


It's close, but its more like










I am not saying there is anything wrong with being a vintage biplane aficionado though, but that should be obvious since there isn't anything wrong with sniffing bike seats either, _really_.



truant said:


> Yeah, everything is so complicated when you really start looking at it. It shows just how arbitrary the terms are. Introvert/extrovert are so vague they're all but useless.
> 
> But reducing it to a label to describe behavior doesn't work, either, imo. Would you argue that a person who doesn't want to steal because he's afraid he'll be caught should be thought of the same way as a person who has no interest in stealing? "If you really wanted to steal, you would have stolen it, but you didn't, so you didn't want to." You're reduced to saying that all a person is is whatever their current behavior is. Which I suppose you could argue, but it seems to me like you're losing an essential layer of depth in that case. They're not the same kind of person; one is trustworthy, but the other isn't. And there should be some way to make that distinction. I feel like it's my fear that prevents me from talking to people, not a disinclination to talk to them. But some people may be both disinclined and afraid.


Yeh. I think its more a case of there being peculiar arbitrary cut off points made with what thoughts and behaviours are considered "a part of your personality". Drawing the line at what the resulting behaviour is doesn't really make sense (you are right, something is lost), but then I am not sure drawing the line at what we _think_ we want to be (and excluding anxiety etc) really makes a great deal of sense either. There is something that doesn't sit right with me about that kind of way of looking at the mind.



truant said:


> And, ofc, to make it more complicated, I think how you think about it makes a difference. One person may want to socialize, be afraid to socialize, and reject/disown their fear as something foreign they want to get rid of (me, for example), but another person may want to socialize, be afraid to socialize, but own their fear as something inherent they don't feel any need to get rid of. Those people might be fine identifying as introverts. Then you may have people who have no interest in socializing, who are not afraid to socialize (but choose not to), and who feel no need to change how they feel (which might be as close as you can get to a 'true introvert'). Then you may have people who have no interest in socializing, who may or may not be afraid of socializing, but who feel obligated to want to socialize because socialization is considered 'normal' and they want to be considered normal. In that case, they're rejecting their disinclination itself and wishing they had the same urges as other people have. So the class "introverts" is quite a grab bag of diverse individuals.
> 
> And that, my splendid friend, is how you put too much consideration into something. :grin2:





truant said:


> And then you had to go and make it even more complicated. :laugh:
> 
> People often don't know what they really want, what they really enjoy, or what an experience is really going to be like until they have it (eg. acting out a sexual fantasy). You can enjoy something without realizing it; eg. someone who enjoys making other people feel bad but considers themselves a 'nice' person. They have no idea that they're deriving pleasure from malice. Or people who enjoy feeling miserable, etc. Which makes all these self-assessments pretty dubious.
> 
> What if you think of yourself as an introvert, but actually enjoy the company of other people and unconsciously seek it out and don't realize it? Or you think of yourself as an extrovert, but actually don't enjoy yourself when you're out socializing, and unconsciously avoid it? Are those people introverts or extroverts?


:lol quite . You can see why it's tempting to just to say "**** it, what does the person actually end up _doing_?". I think perhaps it might be best to consider introvert extrovert as being fairly useless though .


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I voted INFP when I first saw this, but I actually haven't took the test in years and that's what I always got. This is what I got now:

INFJ
Introvert(72%) iNtuitive(28%) Feeling(28%) Judging(1%)
You have distinct preference of Introversion over Extraversion (72%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (28%)
You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (28%)
You have marginal or no preference of Judging over Perceiving (1%)


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

ISFJ although could be ISTJ, was only 3% on the F.

Among the careers suggested were Social work, and I have a Master's in Psych Counseing, and Child Care, and I spent 20 years as a stay home mom, so I guess I was on the right track. 

I'm surprised there are people on this forum that are E's at all. I thought we would all be I's.


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

INFP. Looks like there's lots of INFP SAS-ers.


----------



## templar19 (May 12, 2009)

I (56%), N(34%), F(3%), P(3%)
Usually I'm an outlier in these personality tests: for once, though, I'm in the majority.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

I used to score I**P for the longest time, but as I've gotten older I tend to test more and more as EN**. This morning I got ENFJ. It has been months since the last time I tested and I think I got INFP then. Goes to show how flexible the human psyche can be.


----------



## RileyG (Jan 9, 2017)

ISFJ


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

INTJ

Not really surprising that nearly everyone scores as Introvert...


----------



## lionlocks (Jun 19, 2017)

Interesting. I'm an INTJ female. Apparently its the unicorn of the Myers-Briggs types with only 0.8% females sharing this classification. Overall population of INTJ is only around 2-3%, yet this poll (perhaps not statistically signicant though?) has a sample of about 20%. 

This suggests some major over indexing of "social anxiety" in this group cf with population. I wonder if it's a function of true social anxiety, or simply this is reflecting a more acute awareness of life around us?


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

INTJ here.
I've taken multiple tests over the years. I would either get INTP or INTJ(mostly the latter).
Once I got ENTP. Ha! I must have been in a weird mood that day.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I much prefer the big 5, more actionable and less all or nothing. Took this again and got:

ENFP
Extravert(9%) iNtuitive(53%) Feeling(3%) Perceiving(9%)
You have slight preference of Extraversion over Introversion (9%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (53%)
You have marginal or no preference of Feeling over Thinking (3%)
You have slight preference of Perceiving over Judging (9%)

Used to be INTP. But always around the borders I suppose .


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I always score INTJ on tests, but function-wise I might actually be an ISTJ. A lot of people seem to get different results everytime they take the tests, so your best bet in discovering your true type would be to study the functions and determine which ones you use.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

INTJ

You have distinct preference of Introversion over Extraversion (75%)
You have slight preference of Intuition over Sensing (12%)
You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (28%)
You have slight preference of Judging over Perceiving (6%)

The introversion is the only thing that stays consistent, tho, I've gotten like all the different introverted types at one point or another. Depends on how I'm feeling lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

INTJ

Introvert(81%) intuitive(9%) Thinking(9%) Judging(19%)

You have strong preference of Introversion over Extroversion (81%)
You have slight preference of Intuition over Sensing (9%)
You have slight preference of Thinking over Feeling (9%)
You have slight preference of Judging over Perceiving (19%)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

splendidbob said:


> I much prefer the big 5, more actionable and less all or nothing. Took this again and got:
> 
> ENFP
> Extravert(9%) iNtuitive(53%) Feeling(3%) Perceiving(9%)
> ...


Weird I got that too this time with the test posted in the OP, and I never get that one (usually INFP or INTP.)

You have marginal or no preference of Extraversion over Introversion (1%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (28%)
You have slight preference of Feeling over Thinking (9%)
You have moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging (25%)


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm not sure if I already responded to this thread but got INTP like I consistently have for the past 5 years. I used to get ISTP all the time but I think my anxiety and adulthood has made me more reserved and into an INTP, but I still identify a lot with ISTP. Occasionally I still thrive on action, adventure and conflict and have very little interest in talking about/participating in things that don't interest me, but when something does I go from 0 to 100.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Weird I got that too this time with the test posted in the OP, and I never get that one (usually INFP or INTP.)
> 
> You have marginal or no preference of Extraversion over Introversion (1%)
> You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (28%)
> ...


Peculiar, maybe it's the test. I would probably consider myself an ENTP or ENFP but yeh, a lot of mine are so borderline (introversion / extroversion and thinking / feeling) it's not a very useful test for me.

Big 5 gives me high openness and low conscientiousness which is far more useful (it hints at what I should be doing time wise with my life, and also the low conscientiousness means I need to basically schedule the **** out of everything and have it all link up to my main life goals for me to bother ).


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

When I was younger I got ISFP. Now that I'm a bit older I tend to get INTP.

I think, basically, when I was younger, I had impulsive and unstable moods but because that's mellowed out now, I tend to think about personal problems in a more detached, clinical way, so the result is I've gone from *F*eeling to *T*hinking.

Also when I was younger I first did this personality test while I was studying in uni. Around that time I had to absorb an enormous amount of factual information, so I think that tipped my score towards the *S*ensing kind of processing (especially given the types of subjects I had to study). Now that I'm older, and have acquired a denser and more experiential knowledge base, I've shifted over to i*N*tuitive.

Still *I*ntroverted i.e. lowish social drive, and still *P*erceiving, i.e. messy and chaotic af.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

​
Today's results. Always INFJ on various tests. Thinking and Feeling might continue to balance out for me as I get older...would be cool to get 50-50 on that.


----------



## LilMeRich (Jun 2, 2017)

INFJ with VERY strong feeling, intuition & introversion scores.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I just randomly took this Myers-Briggs personaly type test (https://www.16personalities.com) and it seems to be basically accurate. Apparently I'm pretty introverted as if I didn't know that before.

Type "The Advocate" (INFJ-T)

Introverted - 68%
Intuitive - 59%
Feeling - 56%
Judging - 58%
Turbulent - 81%

Role Diplomat
Strategy Constant Improvement

The Advocate (INFJ) personality type is defined as having the Introverted, Intuitive, Feeling, and Judging traits. This combination makes these personalities stand out uniquely with a quiet, principled version of humanism. They think and feel with a depth that brings challenges as well as opportunities.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


This meme I posted in 2016 which I guess came up while googling mbti memes, is especially true now while recording YouTube videos.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

ha, that is pretty much exactly me. I hate it when I send an email and I sound all smart then the recipient calls me about it to discuss in more detail and all of a sudden I'm a blathering moron.


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Relatable.

INFJ


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

ISTJ


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

The IN gang is strong on this forum


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I've taken it 3 times in like 15 years and it gave me a different one each time, lol. I think the last one was ISTJ.

Edit: I just took it again after several years and it gave me ISTJ.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

It was INFJ, changed to INFP for a while, and now it is back to INFJ.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

xxDark Horse said:


> You can take the test here. http://http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/jtypes2.asp
> 
> This will determine your personality type. What are you?


it's been a few years since i've done it. I completely forgot it.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I got INTJ this time.

*INTJ*
Introvert(88%) iNtuitive(22%) Thinking(9%) Judging(28%)
You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (88%)
You have slight preference of Intuition over Sensing (22%)
You have slight preference of Thinking over Feeling (9%)
You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (28%)


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

ISFP


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

INFP


----------



## Oasis-of-Reason (Oct 15, 2011)

ISTP


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

I voted based on my old results from over a year ago. I used to test INFP now I am getting ISFP.

Edit: It's weird, I looked it up and it says it's inborn. I just answered differently based on my decreased level of anxiety in social settings and feeling more comfortable in my own skin over the last year or so.


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

Humesday said:


> _sigh_
> 
> INTP
> Introvert(84%) iNtuitive(25%) Thinking(62%) Perceiving(34%)



Yup. I pretty much always test as INTP. I don't think I am INTP because I don't fit the INTP stereotype. Well.... I should say that I just wouldn't claim to be INTP because there are elitist gatekeepers who have latched onto this to bolster their egos. I try not to take this seriously.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

INTJ


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

Humesday said:


> Yup. I pretty much always test as INTP. I don't think I am INTP because I don't fit the INTP stereotype. Well.... I should say that I just wouldn't claim to be INTP because there are elitist gatekeepers who have latched onto this to bolster their egos. I try not to take this seriously.



*INTP*
Introvert(75%) iNtuitive(43%) Thinking(31%) Perceiving(31%)


You have distinct preference of Introversion over Extraversion (75%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (43%)
You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (31%)
You have moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging (31%)

Damnit!


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Almost six years later and I'm still ISTJ.


You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (100%)
You have slight preference of Sensing over Intuition (12%)
You have strong preference of Thinking over Feeling (81%)
You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (47%)
Interesting.


----------



## Overheat (4 mo ago)

My personality types related to MBTI(in variant personality models/tests)

Actual MBTI(EIII/IEEE): ENFP
Grant Model (IEIE/EIEI): ENTP
Jung (EEII/IIEE): ENFP (Ne - F/T)
16personalities: INFJ (consistently), I got ISFP as my first one
Other related Myers-Briggs tests similar to 16personalities: Mostly INTJ

If I were to be asked which type I belong to, I would tell them I can see myself as ENFP with severe social anxiety. I've concluded this type after studying the various personality models in relation to the MBTI.


----------



## PineappleDuckCurry (10 h ago)

INTP


----------

